# Bank problem........



## BulldogUK

Hi all, I have been a member on here before but lost all my details OOOPS !!

My problem is that I was over in Thailand a few years ago on holiday and was in the process of buying property out there of which I had to give it up due to other financial problems at home at the time. I had sent money over to my Kasikornbank account to pay my installments and that money is still in the account, I now want to get my hands on that money and need to know the best way of retrieving it.

I have tried on numerous occasions to contact my Thailand bank, but only have the head office contact details. When I try to get the information from them for the bank I am actually with in Pattaya, they say I will have to call in to the branch which is not possible as I am in the UK.

This is so frustrating and need to know if there is any other way I could get the money back into my UK bank account.

Thanks in advance

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## oddball

*Bank*



BulldogUK said:


> Hi all, I have been a member on here before but lost all my details OOOPS !!
> 
> My problem is that I was over in Thailand a few years ago on holiday and was in the process of buying property out there of which I had to give it up due to other financial problems at home at the time. I had sent money over to my Kasikornbank account to pay my installments and that money is still in the account, I now want to get my hands on that money and need to know the best way of retrieving it.
> 
> I have tried on numerous occasions to contact my Thailand bank, but only have the head office contact details. When I try to get the information from them for the bank I am actually with in Pattaya, they say I will have to call in to the branch which is not possible as I am in the UK.
> 
> This is so frustrating and need to know if there is any other way I could get the money back into my UK bank account.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.


 Trying to get money back for practically any reason from almost any-one for anything , usually ends in failure , the bank should be more obliging , but as you now know , hoops and hurdles are put in place . 

One point I would like to make , it is illegal for farang to purchase property unless it is a condo over 50% owned by Thai or put in a thais name , I have no idea what you had intended to purchase but this could(?) be some of the problem .

Good luck in your endeavors


----------



## BulldogUK

Hi Oddball and thanks for your reply, its trying to hold of the branch thats more frustrating all I would need was an email address so I could deal directly with the branch I hold the account with and not having to waste time and money on phone calls chatting to someone in their head office in Bangkok who just say I need to "CALL IN" after I have told them that I am in the UK.

Cheers for your reply. ;-)


----------



## oddball

*Bank*



BulldogUK said:


> Hi Oddball and thanks for your reply, its trying to hold of the branch thats more frustrating all I would need was an email address so I could deal directly with the branch I hold the account with and not having to waste time and money on phone calls chatting to someone in their head office in Bangkok who just say I need to "CALL IN" after I have told them that I am in the UK.
> 
> Cheers for your reply. ;-)


 Banks are not interconnected as in many more civilised countries , they tend to work as individual entities to scrape more 'Cream' off the top , e-mails are something that I found not to be answered too readily and that can become terribly frustrating . Check into thaivisa where there are many knowledgeable posters who should be able to give sage advise , I am not in Thailand at this time or I could likely be of more help in your predicament . 


Please let us know how you get on , it could be helpfull to other people in the future .


----------



## BulldogUK

Thanks Oddball for your advice I will post and let you know if anything comes of this when I register with Thaivisa.

Cheers :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mr. Soap

*bank*



BulldogUK said:


> Hi all, I have been a member on here before but lost all my details OOOPS !!
> 
> My problem is that I was over in Thailand a few years ago on holiday and was in the process of buying property out there of which I had to give it up due to other financial problems at home at the time. I had sent money over to my Kasikornbank account to pay my installments and that money is still in the account, I now want to get my hands on that money and need to know the best way of retrieving it.
> 
> I have tried on numerous occasions to contact my Thailand bank, but only have the head office contact details. When I try to get the information from them for the bank I am actually with in Pattaya, they say I will have to call in to the branch which is not possible as I am in the UK.
> 
> This is so frustrating and need to know if there is any other way I could get the money back into my UK bank account.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.




Try this email address : [email protected]
And ask for the email address of your specific branch or call your branch direct and ask for one. Good luck.

Kasikorn Bank 
Naklue Branch: 23/17 Moo6, Sukhumvit Rd, Naklue, Banglamung, Chonburi 20150, Tel: 038 727 450, 727 451, 727 452, 727 453.

Pattaya Klang Branch: 336/14-16 Pattaya Klang Rd, Nongpru, Banglamung, Chonburi 20260, Tel: 038 410 046, 422 335-6, 425 581, 425 583-4, 425 586-8, 427 966, 429 986-7

Pattaya Tai Branch: 20/188 Moo 10 Pattaya Tai Rd. Nongpru, Banglamung, Chonburi 20260, Tel: 038 428 513-5, 427 695, 427 697, 723 458-9. 

I wonder if you can change your acct. with them to a checking acct. and write a big check to your acct. in the U.K.

Mrs. Soap


----------



## BulldogUK

Hi Mr Soap, Ive been in contact with the bank via email and they are so stupid I have explained that I am now living in the UK and they still say the only way I can get to my money is to "call into the branch with my passbook and passport" this is so ridiculous with the technology in the world today.

They have copies of my passport on file and I have said to them that I will send a copy of the passport and passbook and they can match them up but no thats to easy for them.

Thanks for your help anyways and might have to call over.


----------



## Mweiga

*Foreign exchange control*

Having read the various suggestions for your predicament and as somebody living here for the past 5 years , here's my three penny worth. 

As far as I understand the foreign exchange control laws in Thailand limit the amount of hard currency (Sterling , USD , Euro , Yen , etc) that can be remitted out of the country without official approval - I believe it is somewhere around maximum USD 5,000 equivalent. There is a large sign with all this detail at immigration departure at Suvarnabumi airport. There is no limit to how much you can bring into Thailand - they actively encourage this of course - but once it is inside the country it is not easy to take out again.

There's probably no shortcut to solving this save for you to visit Thailand , go to your branch and withdraw it in cash. You then have other possibilities to convert to hard currency.

**** luck with it all anyway.

PS. I built my own house out here - if you want any advice on how to go about this or other living matters , feel free.


----------



## mark0550

*Hi*

Have you able to get this money back, otherwise please contact me or give your details i will advice a possible way to get it


----------



## JustChris

I would just like to quickly point something out for your own safety. You can not own property in Thailand unless you are referring to a condo or a business. Do you have a bankbook or ATM/Debit card? If so a bank in the UK should be able to help you set up a transfer. In terms of the Thai bank, I would suggest sending them an email.


----------



## joseph44

You could send me a copy of your passport (name page), a copy of your bank book (name & signature page) and the bank details of your UK-bank per email. 
I could go to your bank and ask them what they exactly need for this transfer. 
Otherwise I'll ask our accounting-manager (who is married to a Kasikorn branch manager in Chonburi) to sort this out.


----------



## Song_Si

This is a two-year old thread.
The original poster last logged on in September 2010.

*Closed*


----------

